# destin free dive



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

boat wasn't working so i tried to go out free diving at destiin. amnaged to swim out to where all the boats were and get 2 sheepies. i was quite tired from the long swim so decided to cut it short and swim across the flats to get back to the beach.

unfortunately a medium size bull shark had figured out my plan. i didn't even notice him until i was looking down to see if i could touch and he was literally between my fins trying to get my fish. i motioned toward him and he circled mad. he came back and since i couldnt get my quick release off my shaft of my gun, when he got close i jabbed him in the eye as hard as i could. this made him retreit for at least 1 minute which was time for me to get within 50' of shore. by that time i had pulled the fish out of the water and freed my spear, lost a riffe glove, and battled this damn shark off by stabbing him one more time as he made a rapid approach. didnt want to lose a spear unless i had too. got out of the water and ate some really good sheepies tonight.

Sniper


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds a bit scary! Glad you were ok!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

You are definatly the man! Good job on savin them sheepies and your arse. You shouldve had Clay-dohs helmet cam. That would have been one for the file.:bowdown


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Jeff, I don't know about spearing with you again if you are gonna be bringing them bad boys around!!! Glad he didn't get you or your fish, how was the visibility at that spot?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing Forum Death Match.

Round 1 Sniper Spear-It VS. Bull Shark

Desicion: K.O. By Sniper Spear-IT

You are one crazy individual, it that was me, i would have given him everything and walked on water to get back to land.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where were you at the bridge? jetties?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

the vis was about10' and i was at the bridge on the west side.

temperature was a bit cold


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

... and people ask me why I don't want to take up diving.. :doh lol... I'll leave that scarey stuff for you all... lol..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good save Sniper!!! It woulda a been a sad day had he got his teeth into you. But even sadder if he snatched your sheepies!!:hungry oke

If you had the Riffe gloves...you know there kevlar palms....you coulda just sttuck it in his mouth and he couldnt a bit thru!

Big cahones Sniper...:bowdown


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad your okay. At least it is a good story. 



On another note, is it legal to spear the bridge over at Destin?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

if its not i didn't know. i thought it was because it was more than 500' from a designated swimming area.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Its not legal to spear the destin bridge, it is legal to spear the mid-bay bridge. It is illegal to spear:*"Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed."* Fishing is allowed on destin bridge but not mid-day. The mid-bay when vis is decent, which means about 15ft at the surface is pretty good for black snapper, sheepshead, and spadefish if you just want to shoot something but thats not my style. According to those rules, since its illegal to fish between the signs, or where the channel runs through the bridge, anybody know if this makes that area legal to spear? Expressly according to the rules i would think yes, but my common sense tells me no, not to mention the boat traffic would probably be too much to handle and dangerous.


----------

